# Please give us a home



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Please give us a home. We'd be furry grateful | Mail Online


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

Awwww poor babies!

You should hear some of the comments I have gotten from people about getting a dog near Christmas - we have both had dogs in our family for a long time and had given it a great deal of thought and research before we found the right breed and dog for us. It just happened to be just before Christmas.

I'm sure those little cuties will already have homes by now!

Laura


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Awww its so sad, damn it your tempting me to get another rescue pup


----------



## LittleFluff (Jun 5, 2008)

I wish I had a bigger house, all they want is a loving home bless them. Why do people still not get pet=commitment, I know we live in a throwaway society but this is ridiculous!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

tafwoc said:


> Awww its so sad, damn it your tempting me to get another rescue pup


You'd do a better job than these people who dump them are doing


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> You'd do a better job than these people who dump them are doing


2 of my rescues i got just after christmas, and it made me sad to see how many puppies there were. But alas i can't have them all...as much as i want them. hehe.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

I have rung the Blue Cross about one of those lovely kitties spoke to answer machine though fingers crossed everyone they ring back with good news for me  x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Midnight said:


> I have rung the Blue Cross about one of those lovely kitties spoke to answer machine though fingers crossed everyone they ring back with good news for me  x


Good on you, hope they get back to you soon, if putting that news article up gets one of these animals a good home I'll be so happy


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Good on you, hope they get back to you soon, if putting that news article up gets one of these animals a good home I'll be so happy


Thanks Hun x When she reaches the Rescue in Oxfordshire i'll be the first to be contacted about her  even though i'm out the catchment area x


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Oooh, fingers crossed for you Midnight!


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

SeaThreePeeO said:


> Oooh, fingers crossed for you Midnight!


Thank You Hun xx i'll be waiting for that call  i'll keep you posted  xx


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Awww congrats Midnight.. which 1 :001_wub: wish i had more room


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Midnight said:


> I have rung the Blue Cross about one of those lovely kitties spoke to answer machine though fingers crossed everyone they ring back with good news for me  x


What happened to "no more cats - 9 is enough"? Knew you wouldn't stop there - good on ya.

I would love to help out, but my OH has said that two is the maximum.


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

JoWDC said:


> What happened to "no more cats - 9 is enough"? Knew you wouldn't stop there - good on ya.
> 
> I would love to help out, but my OH has said that two is the maximum.


Im into 5 at the moment


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

I go for the last dog named FLoyd. He is so cute. It that for free? if not, how much?


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

You know me Jo lol  i'm still waiting for that call.. don't think she is at the rescue yet by the website so there's still hope fingers and paws crossed  x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Midnight said:


> You know me Jo lol  i'm still waiting for that call.. don't think she is at the rescue yet by the website so there's still hope fingers and paws crossed  x


Everything still crossed for you xx


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Everything still crossed for you xx


Thanks Hun i really want her here with us  every time the phone rings i jump and grab the phone x


----------

